# boat ramp oops



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

this is all over Facebook, so I hope there isn't a problem posting it and I haven't seen it yet. 
the 4th of July boat ramp antics have started already. 
from Clark's in POC today.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

He's doing it wrong!
At least he saved the Yeti.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

Dammitboy !!!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I saw that on Facebook earlier as well. Sucks for that guy


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Well that sux for that captain and rig! So the race for the worst boat ramp blunder has begun and off to a sinking start!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

White crewcab truck.... If it's a company truck he will has some serious explaining to do.


----------



## a couple more (Mar 19, 2009)

That sux.....

I know it can happen, as there are too often pictures posted here. I hope it never happens to me. I often ask, how does that happen? I always try to be very aware, put my truck in park, and set the emergency brake, pull out in low gear, not just drive. Is this due to having a stick and not being able to control it?


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

If that's a company truck... he's really skrooood.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Don't know how he did that on Clark's ramp lol...it's not exactly steep.

But...it does have a high exit point and a lot of trailers get hung up trying to pull their boats out of the harbor.

TH


----------



## coastman (Apr 18, 2013)

That sucks, I hate that ramp, we use Froggies.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

R means reverse

http://www.fishingscout.com/scouts/SmackDaddy


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I always worry about something like this. Most of the time I'm alone when I launch.
I put it in park and put all my weight on the parking break. That must really suc!


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> He's doing it wrong!
> At least he saved the Yeti.


if YETIs are as capable as I have read on this board, it jumped out of the boat and on dock when things started going bad.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

thought the thread should've read "Caption This" and I would have come back with Homer Simpson "Doh"


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

How could that happen at high tide, with the truck above the ramp apron, and jack-knifed that bad? Anyway Henry Clark built that ramp, when they were getting ready to open the restaurant in 1994. I was sitting there (plenty of time on your hands, when you live in POC) when he graded it, and he had me try to pull my 21 Mako out with the trailer. Too steep, my truck tires spun, so he graded it a little flatter. But it's still got a funny bend in it. And at low tide, much worse. I hope he's repaired the docks, the last few years the planks were looking pretty bad. In the picture, what's that contraption with a green marker on top?


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> He's doing it wrong!
> At least he saved the Yeti.


:hairout:The Yeti should have saved him!!!:walkingsm


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

9121SS said:


> I always worry about something like this. Most of the time I'm alone when I launch.
> I put it in park and put all my weight on the parking break. That must really suc!


I definitely wasn't trying to be nasty with OP, because it almost happened to me. 
17-18 years ago, before I got my own boat, right after Charlie's Bait Camp first opened. By myself, middle of week, very early, nobody at ramp. 
I had a Toyota 4x4 4cyl 5 speed pickup with 33" tires and was borrowing a friends Haynie Seadrifter that was on a poorly maintained trailer (very hard to get off trailer). 
Backed it down, killed truck engine, set parking brake and started rocking boat to get it off trailer. 
Truck was in reverse not 1st, parking brake slipped, truck rolled back and pretty much push started it self for a few seconds and came on back before it died again. 
Water was in bed, I dumped the boat and pulled truck out.
Saved the truck, but had to swim for boat. 
DOH!
I was so glad there was nobody to see it.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

aguaflaca said:


> I definitely wasn't trying to be nasty with OP, because it almost happened to me.
> 17-18 years ago, before I got my own boat, right after Charlie's Bait Camp first opened. By myself, middle of week, very early, nobody at ramp.
> I had a Toyota 4x4 4cyl 5 speed pickup with 33" tires and was borrowing a friends Haynie Seadrifter that was on a poorly maintained trailer (very hard to get off trailer).
> Backed it down, killed truck engine, set parking brake and started rocking boat to get it off trailer.
> ...


 I saw you. Got the whole thing on tape too. What's it worth to ya? :rotfl:


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

sweenyite said:


> I saw you. Got the whole thing on tape too. What's it worth to ya? :rotfl:


Must have a VHS player to view it. So no good now!


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

At least it's a shallow sport... I think it is anyways...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

In other news: Truck beats boat to secret fishing hole. News at 11.


----------



## kneekap (Nov 13, 2012)

Every week end, two old boat camp operators used to park at the
Galveston Yacht basin ramp just to enjoy the ramp antics.

If you have been in this "game" long enough, you have seen at least one
vehicle launch. Just another oh noooo.

Knew one guy who launched for first time boat show boat run with an io.
Took two pick up trucks to remove the lower unit stuck on a low tide
concrete ramp! Gee that boat was heavy..........

Steep ramp at A&M Pelican Island. That sucker goes straight down and
is scary as heck. Anyone used that one?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

rods: check
drain plug: check
tackle box: check
coolers and ice: check
safety gear: check
Parking brake set: uhhhh oh chit!


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

nice E-Tech............


----------



## beaucp (Apr 8, 2011)

that takes skill


----------



## aguaflaca (Aug 11, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> I saw you. Got the whole thing on tape too. What's it worth to ya? :rotfl:





TranTheMan said:


> Must have a VHS player to view it. So no good now!


HAHA
maybe I should have said I'm glad this was before photo and video capable cell phones. 
I'm always at ramp early, but this was probably the only time there was NOBODY there. no trailers in lot, nobody waiting, Neil and Karen Gray weren't even there yet. I had to wait on them to buy croaker for Dewberry shoreline. 
It was wet wading time already and I had my Columbias on for the swim. 
They didn't notice or didn't ask why I was already wet.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

sweenyite said:


> He's doing it wrong!
> At least he saved the Yeti.





aguaflaca said:


> if YETIs are as capable as I have read on this board, it jumped out of the boat and on dock when things started going bad.


hey, he even saved the igloo to:rotfl:


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

Slip slidin' away, 

I am off to the park in the AM(after I catch my limit of Reds, shouldn't take anymore than 45 minutes) and then on to watch the CF, its actually very entertaining.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Weird things happen fast. I feel for the guy, that sux for sure. I watched a brand new truck being pulled out of lake conroe one night. All you could see of the truck before pulled out was about 3" of the antenna. The guy that owned the truck came screaming up to us in his boat as we were about leave another ramp, telling us to call an ambulance and a wrecker to the caney creek public ramp. We did and waited on FM1097 to direct the crews. We got there and there was a crying young 15 year old or so sitting on the curb. He apparently didn't put it park when he got it backed down to load the boat and just got out. The truck backed over him and knocked him over (door hit him) while his neighbor who took the boy fishing watched the whole thing. I am sure the episode I described should have never happened, but things do happen fast!!!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Man: "Nice truck!"
Other man: "Nice boat!"

Ouch!
====


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Everyone needs to check their park brakes before putting too much faith in them.Just put it on hard and back up.most won't hold much in reverse but will lock you up in forward.They need to design ramps facing downhill instead of up.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

That sucks. I plan on launching at Froggies on Monday morning early and I hope everything goes fine. Even experienced boaters can have weird things happen to them. POC is very chaotic during the holidays.


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

RRbohemian said:


> That sucks. I plan on launching at Froggies on Monday morning early and I hope everything goes fine. Even experienced boaters can have weird things happen to them. POC is very chaotic during the holidays.


He who laughs at this is in danger of offending the boat ramp gods . They can humble anyone at anytime. Just Wednesday at the Fishing Center I ended up with the bow pointed out and the motor towards the ramp in a quartering wind and a cross current. It was humiliating -glad it wasn't on Saturday or the vid would be on 2 Cool.


----------



## YakSerious (Jun 21, 2013)

One holiday we are leaving a packed fishing center in POC (i'm driving), load the 24 ft deep v boat up, hit a pothole under water with the trailer tires on the passenger side, pull boat outta water and up ramp and something feels strange as I look in my sideviews , wheel popped right off and rolled back down the ramp and into the water....I think we got a couple laughs by a few pieces of jerky that were drying out on those benches.....


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

We spent a few afternoons watching the activities at Fishing Center at POC back in the day. Quite entertaining.


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

a couple more said:


> That sux.....
> 
> I know it can happen, as there are too often pictures posted here. I hope it never happens to me. I often ask, how does that happen? I always try to be very aware, put my truck in park, and set the emergency brake, pull out in low gear, not just drive. Is this due to having a stick and not being able to control it?


Not sure about the poc ramp, but generally in Port A, it happens on really low tide. Time that with a ship passing and sucking out the water and you have an extremely slick ramp. Emergency brake doesn't matter, the tires usually aren't turning, they're just sliding. If you get lucky, your tires will catch before you're that deep, otherwise is just slides down and in.

Cody C


----------



## Cody C (May 15, 2009)

Oh and why don't they jump in and cut the bow strap off before they sink the boat too? 


Cody C


----------



## teamgafftop1 (Aug 30, 2010)

LaddH said:


> He who laughs at this is in danger of offending the boat ramp gods .


 Yep, and karma is a b1tch....just have to hope she's pretty!


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

See what had happened was..........he lost the guide pole on the starboard side of his trailer and it threw him off!!


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

LaddH said:


> He who laughs at this is in danger of offending the boat ramp gods . They can humble anyone at anytime.


I agree. I respect the fishing karma. I've launched many hundreds of times by myself, with never a hitch, but you never know when the fishing gods will bite you. I never laugh when I see this. Well, that's not true. I saw two drunk couples clowning around at the ramp and deep sixed their truck-that was pretty funny. Also the lady that was backing a boat with her husband screaming at her like a dog. She finally got mad and just drove off with an empty trailer. Left him sitting there looking sheepish.


----------



## dwycoff (May 25, 2004)

You can go to Discount Tire and get your tires siped. A siping machine makes thousands of cuts in the tread providing much better traction on wet surfaces. Really helps and does not hurt tire life! http://www.discounttire.com/dtcs/tireSiping.dos


----------



## BlueHeron (Dec 20, 2011)

Man, I feel for that guy. I don't care for that ramp much myself either.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

If anyone needs another fishing buddy I'm great at launching and pulling out boats. It's the plug puttiing in part that I forgot once.


----------



## RRbohemian (Dec 20, 2009)

This happened about 2 weeks ago. Was not a trailer loading or unloading accident but I was lucky to get back to Froggies without losing it in the IWC. I think someone was looking over me to get it up to the ramp. Thanks dad! And it was not a "forgot to put the plugs in". A stringer came off and thus she sprang a leak. A very, nice, and I mean a very nice family helped me get it on my trailer. I wished I got their name but in the moment I was not thinking and was exhausted after getting it out of the water. They left before I got a second chance to thank them and get their name and address to send them a thank you gift. To that family thank you so much for your help!!!!!!!! God bless you!!!!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> This happened about 2 weeks ago. Was not a trailer loading or unloading accident but I was lucky to get back to Froggies without losing it in the IWC. I think someone was looking over me to get it up to the ramp. Thanks dad! And it was not a "forgot to put the plugs in". A stringer came off and thus she sprang a leak. A very, nice, and I mean a very nice family helped me get it on my trailer. I wished I got their name but in the moment I was not thinking and was exhausted after getting it out of the water. They left before I got a second chance to thank them and get their name and address to send them a thank you gift. To that family thank you so much for your help!!!!!!!! God bless you!!!!!!!


 Glad ya'll are okay. That is tough to see.


----------



## bigdaddy67 (Oct 30, 2012)

now that is putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

Clarks is a tough little ramp, and not much room behind you when the boat leaves the trailer. Froggies is wayyyy better. And yes the old guys and a few tough wrinkled ramp girls (they smelled like Off mosquito spray), used to camp at the Fishing Center with their drinks, watching and offering comments, advice and occasional cackles to every boat ramp screw-up.


----------



## MNsurf (Oct 21, 2011)

my wife and I use to live a couple blocks from a boat ramp. We spent many evenings watching people attempt to launch their boat. I once watched a guy forget to un clip his boat from the trailer winch and he drug his boat off the trailer about 25 feet up the ramp before he realized it. just because you have a truck and a boat doesn't mean you know how to use them

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

RRbohemian said:


> And it was not a "forgot to put the plugs in". A stringer came off and thus she sprang a leak.


Stringer?


----------



## bentup (Apr 23, 2013)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Stringer?


Yes he said stringer. What's so confusing about that?


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

bentup said:


> Yes he said stringer. What's so confusing about that?


Typical smart arse worthless Richard Cranium response like you always have. I thought you had something informational to add, but it seems I took you off my ignore list to see for nothing.


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

I remember when I growing up my dad would take us to POC during the summer for vacation. We would come in early in the evening just to watch people come in that had WAY too much to drink out there on the water. One evening these two guys came in. You could tell immediately that something good was fixin to happen. The owner of the boat got the truck backed down fine and was directing his buddy on the trailer. He kept giving him the signal for "More, more, more" on the throttle. He was inching up the trailer and his buddy was getting frustrated at his lack of getting it done. He started waving his arms yelling at him to "give it more! Now" His buddy hit the throttle so hard it launched the boat up the trailer, hit the post and broke it back against the tailgate. That created the perfect "launch tube" so to speak. The boat at this point was in full throttle and launched itself right into the back of the guys truck! The owner didnt miss a beat. Just threw his arms up and said.."Good!' Pulled the truck out. Funniest **** thing I've ever seen. My dad and I were enjoying our beverages and were wearing them by the end..LMAO!


----------



## Trouthappy (Jun 12, 2008)

You got to watch the boat traffic in the ICW, in Port O'Connor. Without speed limits, it's just a matter of time before something bad happens. If it hasn't already. One time I was idling a 23 Mako in the ICW, 40 yards north of the Fishing Center. No boats in sight, the middle of a weekday, I just needed gas. So I had my eyes on the Center, and the gas pumps, while judging the wind, it was the usual SSW and gusty. Didn't look around until finally, out of the corner of my eye I'm shocked to see an old guy in one of those tiny shallow-runners, only about 10 feet long and about 2 inches above the water. He'd come out of Bar Room Bay, probably hugging the shoreline. This dude's eyes were locked on the boat ramp, he must have had amazing tunnel vision, but he'd cut his throttle back, was idling in the middle of the ICW. By the time I glanced his way we were on a perfect collision course, he was 20 feet away. I backed down full on both engines, harder and harder, but we converged perfectly. My bow was literally five feet from him, when I yelled real loud. He wasn't completely deaf anyway, he glanced up, probably crapped his pants, nothing he could do. My bow actually intruded over his gunnel amidships, he could have set his beer on my boat, before my engines backed us off. Didn't touch the guy or his boat. Anyway while I was gassing up, he kept glaring over at me, while he put his little toy boat on the trailer.


----------



## Jspoor12Aggie (Jun 25, 2013)

Dipsay said:


> I remember when I growing up my dad would take us to POC during the summer for vacation. We would come in early in the evening just to watch people come in that had WAY too much to drink out there on the water. One evening these two guys came in. You could tell immediately that something good was fixin to happen. The owner of the boat got the truck backed down fine and was directing his buddy on the trailer. He kept giving him the signal for "More, more, more" on the throttle. He was inching up the trailer and his buddy was getting frustrated at his lack of getting it done. He started waving his arms yelling at him to "give it more! Now" His buddy hit the throttle so hard it launched the boat up the trailer, hit the post and broke it back against the tailgate. That created the perfect "launch tube" so to speak. The boat at this point was in full throttle and launched itself right into the back of the guys truck! The owner didnt miss a beat. Just threw his arms up and said.."Good!' Pulled the truck out. Funniest **** thing I've ever seen. My dad and I were enjoying our beverages and were wearing them by the end..LMAO!


Yup got bit by the ol Sunday beach beverage bug. good chit. Every major holiday weekend in POC you can go down to the fishing center in the evening and catch some hilarious chit


----------



## Tex-Cajun (Sep 14, 2010)

These pics are hard for me to look at.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

I am surprised someone did not start a thread about people holding up the boat ramp...


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

Another case of someone hogging the ramp..


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I miss the good old days when the Morris' had Tweety's on the other side of the ramp from Froggies with shaded bleachers set up to watch the boat ramp show. Practically speaking, what does insurance typically do with a truck dunked in Saltwater when it gets up into the dash and wiring? Do they total it?


----------



## Bull Fish (Nov 15, 2006)

DSL_PWR said:


> I am surprised someone did not start a thread about people holding up the boat ramp...


No that was yesterday at 2004 ramp.

I ended up giving one guy a safety lanyard so that he would leave. And I could get mine loaded up


----------

